# Chequer/checker plate (flooring)



## nicxco

I have found this site to be extremely helpful in the past and wonder if anyone knows the spanish word for a "chequer plate". It is a sheet of steel or aluminium normally used for flooring and has raised crosses.  I need to order some of this and have not been able to find any translation for this.  Any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mora

Hola

(aluminum) checker plate = chapa (de aluminio) gofrada

Mora


----------



## veroilojo

what does it mean "flooring"?


----------



## araceli

Flooring creo que se refiere al revestimiento de los pisos: madera, mármol, baldosa, mosaico, alfombra, etc.
Me corrijo: en el diccionario aparece como sinónimo de floor, ver aquí:
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/flooring


----------



## Rene Burgos

Podria ser "Plancha diamantada"


----------



## nicxco

Muchas gracias.  

Mi espanol escrito es fatal y espero que me entiendes.  La signfica de "flooring" es algo que cubrir el suelo por exemplo madera, azulejos, marmol etc. Al final me fue a un suministro de hierro y elijido el material.  Tengo una nota del nombre para "checker plate" pero esta en la oficina.  El nombre correcto no es aluminio gofrado.  Tengo aluminio gofrado en nuestro nave y es similar pero no es lo mismo.  Muchas gracias por todo!!! El portatil que estoy usando es ingles y por eso no tengo todo los accentos.

Un saludo


----------



## araceli

Hola nixco:
Cuando sepas la traducción escríbela aquí, así nos enteramos todos, gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## nicxco

Hello everyone, 

The translation of chequer plate/kick plate is aluminio chapa damero.  I went to their warehouse and pointed to it in the end and this is what is appearing on the invoice.  Sorry for the delay in posting this response. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## araceli

Thanks nicxo!


----------



## hermenator

nicxco said:


> The translation of chequer plate/kick plate is aluminio chapa damero. I went to their warehouse and pointed to it in the end and this is what is appearing on the invoice.


 
Nixco,
A veces las facturas (invoices) NO traen el orden adecuado de palabras porque el producto pertenece a un género de agrupamiento y la primera palabra puede ser la más importante de esa frase. I.e. Una enciclopedia:
Pasteur, Luis. (Luises hay miles, pero Pasteur es el nombre más fácil de identificar)

La correcta traducción de lo que buscas es:
chapa de aluminio tipo damero o chapa damero de aluminio

Checker- damero, en cuadros, tipo ajedrez
Plate- placa, chapa, plancha

Parece que se trata, como mencionan algunos compañeros, de una placa o plancha adherida a un piso y, como bien dices, NO es gofrada, aunque gofrada entra en otra variedad en el mismo ramo.


----------



## keithff15

floor is very important to any home, my little girl Susie always breaks the wooden flow,  austintxflooring.com *Austin flooring* group has a lot of work at our home, my girl is very mischief and likes scraping the floor


----------



## hermenator

keithff15 said:


> floor is very important to any home, my little girl Susie always breaks the wooden flow, austintxflooring.com *Austin flooring* group has a lot of work at our home, my girl is very mischief and likes scraping the floor


 

What the Freak..? This ain´t an advertising forum, my friend.


----------



## mora

hermenator said:


> Nixco,
> A veces las facturas (invoices) NO traen el orden adecuado de palabras porque el producto pertenece a un género de agrupamiento y la primera palabra puede ser la más importante de esa frase. I.e. Una enciclopedia:
> Pasteur, Luis. (Luises hay miles, pero Pasteur es el nombre más fácil de identificar)
> 
> La correcta traducción de lo que buscas es:
> chapa de aluminio tipo damero o chapa damero de aluminio
> 
> Checker- damero, en cuadros, tipo ajedrez
> Plate- placa, chapa, plancha
> 
> Parece que se trata, como mencionan algunos compañeros, de una placa o plancha adherida a un piso y, como bien dices, NO es gofrada, aunque gofrada entra en otra variedad en el mismo ramo.


 
I regret that after all this time I am unable to edit/delete my response.

'Damero' it is. 

Mora


----------



## capitas

I came across "chapa estriada (rombos) y lagrimada (ovalos)" in a commercial catalogue. Pag 27


----------



## saturne

I have always said "chapa estriada" or "chapa con relieve" and then depending on drawing "diamante, damero, lagrimada, rombo, etc. I hope the following thread
help you.
checkered plate - WordReference Forums


----------

